
Stanford Bioengineers Introduce ‘Bi-Fi’ — The Biological Internet - vectorbunny
https://engineering.stanford.edu/news/stanford-bioengineers-introduce-biological-internet
======
s2r2
Yuck. [0] [1]

[0]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BiFi_(snack)> [1]:
<http://www.bifi.de/die_bifis.asp>

